# when do they grow into their ears?



## mpbrink5

my 15 week old has had her ears up since we brought her home at 9 weeks, but i was wondering when she is going to grow into them, it seems like everyday she gets bigger and her ears do to. she is adorable with her ears that are to big for her head i am just curious as to when she will grow into them


----------



## SunCzarina

My female was about 18 months when the airport stopped calling asking for their radar towers


----------



## mpbrink5

ok sounds good my 15 month old dane still hasn't grown into his but he is getting closer


----------



## Lucy Dog

Lucy's at about 14 months now and she still has two huge satelite dishes on top of her head. Lucy's my first gsd so I don't have much experience with gsd's and ears, but I'd be shocked if she ever grows into her ears... They're just sooo big.


----------



## onyx'girl

*Sphinx is a great name for her! She is adorable*

*Sometimes they don't~ even at almost 100# and 27" the ears look huge!*








*10 weeks:*


----------



## HeidiW

WoW Sphinx kept her colors exactly the same. Is this a Bi-Color?

My Bella is 13 months and just starting to catch up to her ears.


----------



## mpbrink5

i am not sure how i came up with sphinx but it came to me when we got her and it stuck. she has got a few more freckles now then when she first came home 
at 9 weeks she had a few freckles on her front legs and nose, now at 15 weeks she has gaind a few down her back and a few more on her face.


----------



## onyx'girl

Heidi, Sphinx is the white cutie, and Onyx is the bi(and yes, her marking are exactly the same as when she was a baby), sorry to confuse the names! 
But on the coloring topic, is Sphinx nose the same or is it getting lighter? I love a black nose!


----------



## mpbrink5

her nose is the same


----------



## Chicagocanine

Well in Bianca's case, never! She's 5 years old and still has satellite dishes for ears.


----------



## onyx'girl

You must keep us updated w/ pics of her, she is soo cute!


----------



## 3K9Mom

At about 12 months, my GSD's head started to catch up with his ears.

But he always had larger than average ears that often elicited commentl. I loved them









4 months















2.5 years


----------



## HeidiW

Oh I gothca, names are clear now, Two opposite black and white.

Onyx's nose still looks black to me her colors stay the same just like someone said last night was probably you.

Black and tans change alot I bet whites don't change ??


----------



## windwalker718

Lovely pigment on your baby...

and compared to many pups I've seen her ears are in good proportion to her head. Very nice baby. Where'd she come from??


----------



## mpbrink5

that pic is about 2 weeks old her wars have since grown she came from California. and i will definitely continue tp post pics of her still trying to get a good pic of her dane


----------



## mpbrink5

she came from guy guy in California that just started breeding shepherds 2 litters ago, he previously breed shitzues ( i cant spell) good guy did his homework OFA certified pups just new to breeding shepherds he had both parents on site was a good guy i talk to him about once a week he calls to check on her. i will be posting some new pics of her shortly in the pictures section, got to download them off the camera first


----------



## Kristimarie30

Chicagocanine said:


> Well in Bianca's case, never! She's 5 years old and still has satellite dishes for ears. My Kaya girl has radar ears still at 12 months old


----------



## Kristimarie30

Kaya and Khali


----------

